# Mouthing Bit



## hudsonw (28 November 2009)

Hi, Can anyone advise me on bitting my youngster.
He's 15 months and i've been using a straight bar happy mouth. I put it in for 5 to 10 mins a night, take it out and give loads of praise and a carrot.
However over the last couple of nights he's trying to spit it out and won't keep his mouth shut.
I've checked the height of the bit and the size and they are fine.
I was hoping to start taking him for walks in it (headcollar on top and lead by the headcollar rather than the bit) but he's making such a fuss i'm not sure if i dare take him out.
He was fine for the first couple of weeks.
I'm buying a mouthing bit with keys at the weekend and i'm going to try him in that but how do i get him to keep his mouth shut?
Am i expecting too much from him as he's only a baby. Am i starting too early?
My vet has checked his mouth and is fine. His first dentist appointment is next August!!!


----------



## teddyt (28 November 2009)

I wouldnt expect a 4 year old to keep its mouth closed let alone a 15 month old! And straight bar bits can press on the tongue with no relief, hence encouraging the mouth to open. Having said that the mouth shouldnt be gaping open or continually open, Your horse is trying to tell you its uncomfortable!

Key bits are very old fashioned and personally i dont see the benefit. 

I bit all my young horses in a thin mouth, french link loose ring snaffle. This suits most mouth conformation and the horse can fiddle and play easily. The noseband is loose enough for the mouth to open if the horse wants to. Allowing the mouth to open lets the horse settle in the long run because he can move the bit to be comfortable.


----------



## hudsonw (28 November 2009)

All my other youngsters have kept their mouths shut and been happy with the bit...i've never had to use a flash strap even when they got older, However they have all been around 2 years when i have got them so i'm not sure if he's just a bit young at the moment? I'm quite happy to leave him a few more months, there is no rush.
I haven't got a noseband at all at the moment as i think they restrict movement and even when i do put a noseband on my horses they only ever have a cavesson. 
I have always used a Happy Mouth bit for the first few weeks and then moved onto a sweat iron snaffle normally with a peanut or roller in the middle.
The bit at this stage is just to let him get used to the feeling of something in his mouth, nothing is clipped to or put though the bit to lead or control him.
I'll try the mouthing bit with keys which i bought today...it maybe old fashioned but they worked in the past for other people. If he doesn't like it i'll try somethig else...
Maybe he's just not the kind of horse who likes a bit...maybe it's a bitless bridle for this little man?!!?


----------



## teddyt (28 November 2009)

Maybe his mouth conformation doesnt suit a straight bar bit? particularly at such a young age when the mouth will be smaller anyway. Like you say, trial and error!


----------



## hudsonw (28 November 2009)

I'll try a French Link next...might leave it until after Crimbo and give him another month or so to grow?
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## millitiger (28 November 2009)

be aware that mouthing bits with keys were used to make horses mouth up to the bit by playing with the keys with their tongue- not the best bit for a fussy horse!

i would look towards NS bits or anything with a lozenge, sweet iron etc.


----------



## Abbeygale (29 November 2009)

Maybe just give your youngster a break from putting a bridle on.  My youngster will be 3 in May - and she is my first ever foal.  I also started putting a bridle on at a very young age - but I would only put it on once a week at most for a few minutes.  Anymore than this and she would start fussing and getting herself upset - which was not the idea at all! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  She is now entirely chilled about the whole thing and her bridle can be put on any place any time (out in the middle of the field if necessary...)

I did quite a lot of things with my girl when she was very wee - but not often, and she seems to be turning out ok so far...  

Up til now she has taken everything I have asked of in her stride as we have just done very little bits at a time.


----------



## Theresa_F (30 November 2009)

I tried a key bit on Stinky and to be honest he really didn't like it.  Changed to a peanut copper snaffle which he really liked and he stayed in this type of bit from 18 months until he was 4 when we started ridden showing and even then, initially he went out in his baby bit.

I made sure the bit was warm before I put it on and first few times had some toothpaste on it.  Some babies are better if you put some cloth tape round the bit first.

Stinky did used to chomp and play with the bit and I just left him to it and in time settled down.  When he was bitted it was a case of few minutes to get used to it and then taken for a walk with headcollar on top.  I found that if he was given something to do he was happier so never left him standing round with his bridle on.

Finally he hated the rubber straight showing bit, hence I used a small ringed copper linked bit for showing, might be your youngster is the same.


----------



## Kenzo (30 November 2009)

I've always used a loose ring snaffle, after having the teeth regularly checked by the dentist, specially at this age.

Also try warming the bit first in some warm water or using one that warms quicker in the mouth, or one which tastes better too, they will accept it better, like a sweet iron for example.

Made sure the correct thickness of bit is used, which is something your ETD should be able to advice you on, by looking at the type of mouth your youngster has, pallet/tongue etc

Using a head piece and head coller over, don't attached anything to the bit, let the horse graze and learn to eat with the bit on, they can find it more difficult to accept the bit trying eat eat hay in the stable, but eating grass will help them to mouth it better without anything getting lodged around the bit.

You can also carefully wrap a small amount of vetwrap in the middle of the bit  that you can dip in molasses or honey so the experience is pleasure and they learn to take the bit from your hand when putting a bridle on so you not fiddling in later days asking to open the mouth.


----------

